# d'occasion, de seconde main



## Domtom

¿Cómo sería en francés "de segunda mano"? 

_d'occasion_ o _de seconde main_? ;

dejando de lado, puesto que ya no sería una discusión lingüística (sino de ética comercial y tal), el hecho de que "d'occasion" no es realmente de ocasión -en general-, puesto que para que realmente lo fuese el producto tendría que ser nuevo o muy bueno y encima barato, cosa que no se suele dar.

¿O más bien para unas cosas la una y para otras cosas la otra?

Muchas gracias.


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenos días, bonjour,

Personnellement je ne connais que _d'occasion _(=> _d'occas_) mais je vois sur le net que _seconde main_ s'emploie... en Belgique (je n'ai pas ouvert toutes les pages, seulement celles de la première de résultats).

Ya sabes... espera más respuestas.
Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## lpfr

Sí, es verdad que "d'occasion" corresponde raramente a una verdadera ocasión. Pero aquí en Francia, como dice Martine, se dice "d'occasion" para decir "de segunda mano". No sabía que los belgas sí utilizaban "de seconde main". Sería bueno que los franceses imitasen en eso a los belgas.


----------



## Domtom

Muchas gracias, *Martine* y *Lp* de Francia.

De todas maneras, yo esperaba una respuesta en función de que para unas cosas lo uno y para otras lo otro, puesto que encontré esto:

*de segunda mano *d’occasion (ventas), de seconde main (informaciones).
 
RAMÓN GARCÍA-PELAYO Y GROSS, JEAN TESTAS et collaborateurs: *Grand Dictionnaire  **Espagnol-Français Français-Espagnol.  *Larousse-Bordas, Paris, 2ème édition, 1998, (XIV + 850 + 62 + 716) pages. Page 523 de E-F.

¿Qué rayos quiere decir con "informaciones"?

Por cierto, no sabía lo de en Francia, en Bélgica.


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Re...,

Tienes razón, mea culpa, lo siento (¿ya me flagelé bastante ? )
Sí se emplea par la información, quiere decir que la fuente de una información (_renseignement_) no es directa sino que ya ha sido filtrada por un intermediario.

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## lpfr

No había pensado en las informaciones de segunda mano. 

Se trata des informaciones que no vienen directamente: "mi amigo dice que su cuñado le dijo..." o "según los viajeros provenientes de la zona...".


----------



## Domtom

Sí, no son informaciones de ocasión, sino de segunda mano... aunque ahora no sé si en español diríamos para las informaciones, "de segunda mano", igual sí. Lo que es seguro es que tenemos informaciones de primera mano, por ejemplo: "Sé de primera mano que han absuelto a nuestro amigo, puesto que me lo acaba de decir su abogado".


----------



## yserien

"Sé de primera mano," quizá suene un poco envejecido ; ahora lo que se lleva es "de fuentes bien informadas, solventes, dignas de crédito...."


----------



## Paquita

Je viens à penser à quelque chose qui pourrait avoir le sens que tu recherches...

J'ai appris *indirectement* que ... (pero igual puede referirse a una tercera o cuarta mano )


----------



## ChocolatHada

Hola a todos!
Tengo problemas con la expresión "de seconde main". No entiendo si puede referirse a algo ya usado que se vuelve a vender, como sinónimo de "d'occasion" (creo que esta acepción existe aunque acá sólo la mencionen como algo de Bélgica, porque busqué en Google y me aparecieron muchos resultados, como por ejemplo uno de "portables de seconde main" que eran usados -y era un sitio de Francia); y si también puede referirse a productos de menor calidad pero sin usar, quizás con alguna pequeña falla o que no se hayan vendido durante su temporada, como sinónimo de "de second choix" o "déclassé", como por ejemplo en el caso de las porcelanas de Limoges que no son tan caras porque no cumplen con todas las normativas necesarias como para tener el sello de calidad.
Muchas gracias a todos por su ayuda!


----------



## Gévy

Bonjour.

De seconde main : qui n'est pas neuf et passe à un deuxième propriétaire.

Rien à voir avec la qualité du produit.

Comme en español : de segunda mano.

Si tu as une phrase qui te pose un problème d'interprétation différent, donne-la-nous. Sans phrase on ne peut rien dire d'autre.

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## rxkld

*Bonsoir.*

*Et une voiture d'occasion en Espagne, c'est "un coche de segunda mano" je suppose ?*


----------



## Gévy

Hola Éric.

Sí, efectivamente. 

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## Athos de Tracia

rxkld said:


> *Bonsoir.*
> 
> *Et une voiture d'occasion en Espagne, c'est "un coche de segunda mano" je suppose ?*


 
Y también *coche de ocasión*.


----------



## rxkld

¡Muchas gracias Gévy e Athos! Por “*coche de ocasión*” nunca habría pensado que fuera correcto. 

¡Gracias otra vez! 

Eric


----------



## ChocolatHada

Merci Gévy!


----------



## vgironm

Solo para aclarar un detalle: en latinoamérica no se utiliza la expresión ''de ocasion'' en lugar de ''de segunda mano''.


----------



## mramirezp

Hola!

Podrían decirme qué significa esta expresión: J'ai trouvé une voiture d'occasion?


----------



## DireStraits1

"He encontrado un coche de ocasión"


----------

